# Freebox v6, ipad et air video



## stcbr (13 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

Jusqu'a présent j'utilisais air vidéo player sur mon pc pour pouvoir lire mes vidéos sur lipad.

J'ai depuis une freebox v6, sur le serveur nas de fbv6 j'ai copié mes films (divx, avi et mkv).

Comment lire mes vidéos depuis l'ipad sur le serveur nas de la freebox ?

Air vidéo converti à la volée les vidéos depuis le pc mais cette solution ne peut être valable sur le serveur nas de la freebox.

Quel logiciel pour ipad est capable de lire mes vidéos sans conversion depuis le nas ?

Cordialement.


----------



## etidej (23 Janvier 2011)

Oplayer doit être capable de lire presque tous les format.


----------



## effixe_fr (25 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai trouvé LE lecteur multimédia *universel et gratuit*.
La liste des fichiers supportés est trop longue (divx, xvid, mkv, etc).
Le plus surprenant, c'est qu'il fonctionne en local et/ou en wifi via Samba/HDHomerun/ReplayTV/SAP/UPnP/etc.

Ce logiciel : XBMC Media Center.

Il y a un guide d'installation de XBMC pour iPad/iPhone/Apple TV.
C'est vraiment trop bon


----------



## ced68 (26 Janvier 2011)

Dommage qu'il faille un iPad jailbreaké...


----------



## naas (29 Janvier 2011)

ced68 a dit:


> Dommage qu'il faille un iPad jailbreaké...


Pourquoi ?


----------



## ced68 (30 Janvier 2011)

naas a dit:


> Pourquoi ?


Comment ça ? Pourquoi il est dommage que l'iPad doive être jailbreaké ou pourquoi est ce que je dis ça ?


----------



## naas (30 Janvier 2011)

Le jailbreak est une libération de prison si je traduis mots a mots 
Tu y gagneras beaucoup plus que Xbmc.


----------



## fpoil (30 Janvier 2011)

Malheureusement tethered en ce moment pour les iPad 4.2.1... J'attends encore... De toute façon ma V6 est toujours en rade chez free depuis le 14/12...


----------



## naas (30 Janvier 2011)

Airplayer semble le plus au point. 
Je poursuis mes recherches. 
Beaucoup de logiciel upnp dont de simples lecteurs d'informations, peu sont capables de lire des fichiers photo et encore moins les films. 
Donc pour l'instant seul air player semble faire l'affaire. 
Affaire a suivre !


----------



## naas (17 Juin 2011)

pour info avec la V6 il faut rentrer en manuel http://192.168.0.254:54242/description.xml


----------



## fredodag74 (26 Septembre 2011)

Il fonctionne très bien sur iPhone alors je vais l'essayer sur iPad pour 3,99 c'est toujours mieux que de convertir a chaque fois ou d'utiliser airvideo qui utiles tout le processeur du mac
 Si quelqu'un l'a déjà acheter merci des retours


----------



## RomanoPingu (17 Novembre 2011)

Pas de nouvelles ?

Merci


----------



## naas (17 Novembre 2011)

J'aime bien aceplayer sur iPad


----------



## RomanoPingu (17 Novembre 2011)

Il ne lit aucune vidéo chez moi ... que ce soit du HD, du avi, ...


----------

